# DIY Emersed planters



## Macman6 (6 Feb 2018)

i've got a couple of DIY planters for Emersed growing, but im having a bit of trouble stopping them slowly slipping down the tank walls, i've already had to chase hydroponic clay balls around the tank a couple of times.

i make them using the bottom half of a milk carton type bottle and put a couple of suction cups on.

any tips?


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 





Macman6 said:


> i've got a couple of DIY planters for Emersed growing, but im having a bit of trouble stopping them slowly slipping down the tank walls, i've already had to chase hydroponic clay balls around the tank a couple of times.
> 
> i make them using the bottom half of a milk carton type bottle and put a couple of suction cups on.


I've never found any suction cups that worked for long. Could you hook them over the tank edge with stainless steel hangers or wire? Something like these <"long arm S hooks">?

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (6 Feb 2018)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/what-do-you-do-with-scrap-acrylic.42186/
 Because Suction cups Suck, but not always..


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2018)

Hi all





zozo said:


> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/what-do-you-do-with-scrap-acrylic.42186/
> Because Suction cups Suck, but not always..


Much smarter. 

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Macman6 (6 Feb 2018)

looks like i'll have to have a rethink, at the moment i have fishing wire underneath counter-weighted by a half full water bottle, not the prettiest. doesn't help i have a rim on the tank as i wasn't aware of the emersed growth possibilities when i bought it!


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2018)

Hi all,





Macman6 said:


> doesn't help i have a rim on the tank


Could you clip the caddies to the rim? Have a look at @hydrophyte threads. 

This is <"200 litre riparium">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (6 Feb 2018)

Do you maybe have pictures of the tank and DIY pots you use? I guess there might be some alternatives ideas to think about knowing some more about the foundation. For now it's only guessing and building castles in the air..


----------



## Macman6 (6 Feb 2018)

i'll try and get some pictures when i get home. they're nothing special though


----------

